# Google Earth  والمخاوف  منه



## Maya (22 ديسمبر 2005)

حين أطلقت شركة غوغل الأميركية خدمتها الجديدة "غوغل إيرث"، وهو برنامج مجاني يستخدم الأقمار الصناعية لرسم الخرائط والتصوير الجوي والملاحة، أعلنت أنها تفعل ذلك للفوائد التعليمية والملاحية المتوقعة بالإضافة إلى عوامل التسلية كرؤية مقربة لبرج إيفل والأهرامات وساعة بيغ بن. 

والذي لم تكن تحسب حسابه غوغل هو القلق والاعتراضات التي أبدتها الحكومات والجيوش في عديد من الدول. 

فالهند مثلا تمنع أي نوع من استخدام الأقمار الصناعية والتصوير الجوي. وقد صرح مسؤول في وزارة العلوم والتكنولوجيا في الهند عن قلق حكومته من برنامج غوغل هذا لأغراض أمنية، مضيفا أنه كان على شركة غوغل أن تستأذن الحكومات قبل المبادرة بطرح مثل هذه الخدمة للملأ. 

كما أعلنت حكومات أخرى مثل كوريا الجنوبية وتايلاند وروسيا قلقها أيضاً، ولكن ليس بمقدورها فعل شيء سوى الاعتراض.

------------------
صورة لمدينة روما عبر البرنامج


----------



## Michael (22 ديسمبر 2005)

شكرا مايا 
هو فعلالا البرنامج دة خطير جدا 
من استخدامة فى عمليات المراقبة والاغتيالات والترصد

وجيد فى انة بامكان اى فرد زيارة اى دولة دون الذهاب اليها والتعرف عليها جيدا 
بل ورؤية الطرق والمسارات والمتاجر

شكرا مايا جداجدا على مشاركتك دى
ولا تحرمينا منك

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Michael (22 ديسمبر 2005)

ودى فرصة اضيف فكرة عن البرنامج

البرنامج دة بامكانك رؤية اى مكان فى العالم دون التحرك خطوة واحدة 
وبكل بساطة 
والبرنامج يعرض لك مشاهدة راسية او افقية ودرجة تقريب مذهلة كانك تسير على الطريق

ومتطلبات الجهاز128MB RAM; PIII 500 MHz; 128 kbps Internet 
200MB free hard disk space 
Windows 2000 or XP 
3D graphics card with at least 16 MB of VRAM​
وحجم البرنامج 11 ميجا بايتويمكنكم تحميلة من هنا

*والان فكرة بسيطة عن البرنامج*​
Fly to an address
اذا كنت تبحث عن منطقة معينة اذهب الى Fly To كما بالشكل






Zooming, tilting and rotating
التقريب والتدوير
وهى بسيطة جدا من خلال لوحة التحكم الواضحة بالشكل التالى





Business search
البحث التجارى
يكمنك من خلالة ان تكتب مثلا اسم مطعم او نادى او فندق والبرنامج يبحث لك عن اقرب احتمال ويعرض لك صورتة ومكانة بالتحديد كما بالشكل التالى





Print, save and email
الطباعة والحفظ وارسال ايميل
يسمح جوجل ايرث 
بالطبتعة والحفظ وارسال المواقع عن طريق الايميل يجودة عالية جدا pixels 2400 to 4800 pixels 

Save your search results 
حفظ المواقع التى تم البحث عنها والتى تطابق ما كنت تريدة
ووضعة  وتصنيفة بشكل جيد كما بالشكل





Layers of mapping information
تحيد طبقات معينة
مثلا عند البحث عن مصر طبعا بها العديد من المطاعم والفنادق والاماكن السياحية
وبهذا الاختيار يمكنك عند عرض الخريطة وضع علامات على الخريطة 
مثل علامة طبق على جميع المطاعم
مثل علامة تمثال على جميع الاماكن السياحية 
وهكذا
كما بالشكل





3D buildings and terrain 
المشاهدة الثلاثية الابعاد
وفيها يمكنك مشاهدة 38 فى الولايات المتحدة بمبانيها بشكل ثلاثى الابعاد
كما بالشكل





Measure distance
وبهذة الامكانية الرائعة يمكنك ان تحدد موقعك والموقع الذى تريد الذهاب الية
والبرنامج يقوم ياعلامك بالمسافة التى تفصلك بين موقعك والموقع الذى ترغب لاذهاب الية
كما بالشكل





وكفاية كدة بقى

والف شكرا تانى يا مايا على موضوع الجميل دة

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Coptic Man (22 ديسمبر 2005)

*انا مش لاقي خطورة كبيرة لبرنامج جوجل ايرس

لاني كمان الصور اللي بيلتقطها مش بتكون في وقتها يعني مش اونلاين دي بتبقي قديمة يعني ليها يوم تقريبا او 2 انما مش في نفس الوقت لاني اللي بيحقق الميزة انه يبقي في نفس الوقت برنامج ناسا وده بيتباع مش مجاني 

شكرا يا مايا علي الموضوع 
شكرا يا مايكل علي النبذة الجميلة علي البرنامج*


----------



## Michael (22 ديسمبر 2005)

العفو
كلامك مظبوط يا مينا بس انا سمعت انك لو اشتريت البرنامج ممكن تشوف صور حية ووقتية
وطبعا انا لسة متجننتش علشان اشترية لان سعرة 400دولار امريكى بس
ومن جوجل ايرث ثلاث برامج
Google Earth Free  
Google Earth Plus $20 
Google Earth Pro $400 
ولمزيد من المعلومات راجع المصدر الاساسى لجوجل ايرث
http://earth.google.com/

وكمان فى حاجة ثانية انك تشوف صور حية ووقتية وفيديو بخدعة فى جوجل والطريق مجانية وانا مجربها اكثر من مرة
 كود تكتبه في Google لتشاهد كل كميرات العالم 

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Coptic Man (22 ديسمبر 2005)

*شكرا يا مايكل علي المعلومات وفيه برنامج عندي ممكن يخليك تشوف كاميرات الطرق والمراقبة مجانا واونلاين*


----------



## Michael (22 ديسمبر 2005)

طب ما تعمل موضوع بية 
لانى مش عارف البرنامج دة او حتى اسمة

وشكرا مقدما


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا مايا البرنامج عندى على الكمبيوتر


----------

